# Beethoven String Quartets



## jesserj

I have finished the Prof. Greenberg course on the Beethoven Quartets and have played all of them by way of the Alexander String Quartet. It took a few weeks to accomplish this. I have mentioned before that for some unknown reason, I have never heard the last five quartets. Now, after finally hearing them, I (like almost everybody else) find them to contain some of Beethoven's greatest music. Prof. Greenberg talked me into it by giving this course. I guess with my playing the last quartet today, I have finally graduated and will look forward to hearing them again. The Alexander Quartet recorded the music here in NYC in 2009 and they sound live in my living room.


----------



## hlolli

I have been litsening to TTC lectures from Greenberg. He's a ******* genious! Funniest techer ever, I want this lecture on Beethoven string quartet really much! I love the late string quartet especially the op 135 no 3


----------



## Head_case

That's lovely to hear. It's quite a task hearing them, although quite a revelation to enjoy them and play them too. These masterclasses really do rocket one's appreciation


----------



## Weston

Last week at work I really focused on the String Quartet No. 15 in A minor ("Heiliger Dankgesang"), Op. 132. Movement 3 bothered me ever so slightly, though I had been in awe of it before. The long hymn of thanks with such a sweet development should inspire me -- but on this day I noticed that the opening theme that reappears frequently uses the same tired chord progression as Pachelbel's Canon. 

Please, Herr Beethoven. We didn't need another Pachelbel's Canon. How am I to enjoy this piece now that I'm hearing it as "Variations on a tired chord sequence of Pachelbel?" Sorry for sharing.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Weston said:


> The long hymn of thanks with such a sweet development should inspire me -- but on this day I noticed that the opening theme that reappears frequently uses the same tired chord progression as Pachelbel's Canon


Really? Not that I am that familiar with the Pachelbel...



Weston said:


> How am I to enjoy this piece now that I'm hearing it as "Variations on a tired chord sequence of Pachelbel?"


The issue is not the motivic content but what the composer does with it. This is a fundamental point. Music isn't tunes - or chord progressions - they are merely the building blocks - it's process and development.


----------



## starry

Lecture on the slow movement of op132.


----------



## Weston

Jeremy Marchant said:


> The issue is not the motivic content but what the composer does with it. This is a fundamental point. Music isn't tunes - or chord progressions - they are merely the building blocks - it's process and development.


True, especially with Beethoven. This is only a coincidence that part of it reminds me of a (to my mind) lesser piece. I do need to focus on the development and context.



starry said:


> Lecture on the slow movement of op132.


After watching this I see it is only the brief faster sections that remind me of Pachelbel. Great lecture. It has gone a long way toward restoring my appreciation of the piece. Thank you.


----------



## jurianbai

Weston said:


> Originally Posted by starry
> Lecture on the slow movement of op132.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After watching this I see it is only the brief faster sections that remind me of Pachelbel. Great lecture. It has gone a long way toward restoring my appreciation of the piece. Thank you.


Great musical lesson of Beethoven! And I found that the title of this third movement can be tricky, here some variants :

3.Molto Adagio - Andante - Heiliger Dankgesang eines Genesenen an die Gottheit, in der lydischen Tonart (wikipedia)

3. Canzona di ringraziamento offerta alla divinità da un guarito, in modo lidico (Molto adagio) - Sentendo nuova forza (Andante) (Hagen SQ)

my recording by Vermeer Quartet simply said 3. Canzona di ringraziamento Molto Adagio and last 18 minute while average I see this movement last 15 minute.

I think this is what it mean by different interpretation.


----------

